# Couplers



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

I have 2 american flyer christmas car made by lionel I drop 2 of them couplers on each one broke. One were do I get new ones and 2 doing have to replace the whole thing here is a Pic. Thanks not happy Al


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Al, that picture reminded me you have that nice and hard to find 22090 350W transformer. I did a quick search on the Lionel parts site and came up with part number 6409600020 for an American Flyer replacement coupler. I am not certain if it is the correct one from the brief description.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The Train Tender has the part listed as XA12A047A knuckle cplr w/hole no slot repro. The part is not listed now.

PA13A791rivet to attach diesel coupler LIM
This should be the rivet for attaching the coupler.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The XA number sounds like a Gilbert coupler, not a modern Lionel American Flyer. I could be mistaken but comparing one of my newer Christmas boxcars to a Gilbert KC it looks like the shank size is different. The coupler itself is completely different but the Gilbert couplers work better, in my opinion. It would be nice if a Gilbert coupler could be riveted to the Lionel coupler arm.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok thanks guys. Amfler I have seen those on ebay not bad prices.coupler broke were the rivet goes to hold coupler. 
Thanks Al


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

I just ordered the truck wheels with rivets with couplers number is 6408693070. I should them some pics with the number on the car. 
Al


----------

